# Sticky  Skinnies vs Wides "The Showdown"



## bruterider27

Ok I'm bought to buy some laws and Idk what to get I'm getting the 29.5s but i do a lot of creek riding so Idk if skinnies or skinny wide


----------



## J2!

Skinnies all the way around...


----------



## king05

^^Agreed. Skinnies for the deep water riding!!


----------



## bruterider27

What about creek


----------



## filthyredneck

I think its a matter of opinion. The skinnies seem to go to the bottom faster if you're in deep boggy mud. Does the creek have a sandy, muddy, or gravel bottom? Out here where I ride at I like my wides better than skinnies that I used to run. The skinnies would dig into the sandy bottom and I'd end up stuck in a water wheelie. Mostly when coming out of the water channels. Its a P.I.T.A. to have to lock into 4wd and let the front end down and get off and push! I never worry about it with the wides. NOW>>>in the same scenario...I noticed that riding in the buddy pit out at Mud Creek, the guys with skinnies on the rear moved quicker across the pit than I did....my bike just kept standing straight up, guess the skinnies cut the sludge better and kept moving forward. So like I said, depends on what kind of bottom. Also, keep in mind that the wides hold a larger volume of air, so the rear end is more likely to try and come up if you have wides. I dont worry about it due to my width and the rake on the rear arms that I get from the Catvos.


----------



## Polaris425

You live in central mississippi, I've actually ridden at all the parks around there (since 2000)... So I know where you ride and what it's like there. You want wides rear skinny's front. You don't want skinnys on the back in some of those nasty soft places that Rocks and CCC and T-Lane provide.


----------



## bruterider27

Yeah ill probably go wide in the back that's. What a lot of bikes around here have


----------



## Brute650i

I got just the set you need. 29.5 wide skinny on wide off set rims ready for a new home!

But like was said above go wide in the back you won't be disappointed


----------



## bruterider27

Ok this mad Me think a guy told me he had problems with the 29.5 on the creeks cause rocks would get between caliper and rim and put holes in the rim


----------



## bruterider27

And switched to 31 skinnies and rides places I do and he likes skinies and said they won't brake something as fast as wides do


----------



## Eight

Creek=silt and sand. Wides in the rear do better because they don't dig as much as skinnies do.


----------



## bruterider27

But my deer camp and other places to ride are in swamps I creek ride every other ride


----------



## filthyredneck

Dont get the wrong idea about wide rears from what I said above....something to keep in mind is that I was running across the pit in 2wd and the other bikes were in 4wd.... that was probably part of the reason why they moved quicker. I say buy what YOU want, not what we want lol. I like the look of the wides on the rear, and I do think they pull quite a bit harder than the skinnies due to the extra amount of rubber.


----------



## badazzbrute

Like filthy said above, get what You want... I personally have skinny silverbacks on my brute, and love how they pull... I have been to CCC and no problems... It's not just where/what you ride, but also your riding style... I personally am stuck on skinnies... I know people who swear by skinny/wide and people who use wides..


----------



## bruterider27

I want something that pulles like crazy in the mud and some what ok in the creek


----------



## Rack High

Wides front and rear work for me in the worst mud situstions. If you're not into top end and don't mind wrestling with the steering, wides are awsome.


----------



## Polaris425

bruterider27 said:


> I want something that pulles like crazy in the mud and some what ok in the creek


Again, I say just stick with skinnies front and wides rear. I've ridden all over central and west central ms and I know whats there... :rockn:


----------



## bruterider27

Will I be able to pull 31 skinnies and will they fit on my rear rims till I can aford new skinni rims in the rear


----------



## Polaris425

With clutching yeah you will. And yeah I'd just leave them on those rims I woudlnt worry with getting thiner ones, unless it just looks stupid. Besides, Why get 31 skinnys for the rear though? Who wants a 9" tire in the rear except racers? Just get 31x11 for the rear and you'll be fine.


----------



## bruterider27

Idk I wanna do pits every now and then and I talked to a lot of people this past weekend at the races and they said they like the wides but want skinnies on the back cause they brake to much


----------



## Polaris425

Thumbs are what break stuff. Get what makes ya happy Im just saying... I know the places you ride, and skinnys out back arnt gonna be real good for places like Timberlane and Rocks and CCC.. But, maybe you'll like them.


----------



## bruterider27

And the other thing is the wait but wides look good but ill probably end up with wides but the waits the only thing but if its cluched right it should be fine and go threw what I need you think my set up is good for them?


----------



## Polaris425

Weight...... Actually... And yeah you'll be ok. Might want to go up one more on primary spring.


----------



## bruterider27

Ok ill try my set up and then go from there and if something brakes I guess ill upgrade my axles and would i add weights to my cluching?


----------



## lilbigtonka

u should be perfect with the maroon and red for the 31's but def go wide in rear trust me rack high has my old tires and i have had ag vtreads also and now went back with skinny wide once again......all skinny dig bad and all wide are harder to steer....skinny wide work great cuz the skinnies pull ya through the hole and the fattys help push....


----------



## bruterider27

Ok so iv made up my mind skinnes up front and wide in the rear and i got the money to get 29.5 laws and rims or I could get 31s I'm leaning to the 29.5 and keep my itps for the creek and trails so what do you guys think


----------



## Bauman

Skinny in the front Wide in the back. Always the best solution the only time i need a winch is when its up to the racks. but thats just me. Also wides look so much better in my opinion.
Bauman


----------



## Holykaw

When thinking of what tires I wanted between the backs and the Outlaw 2. A hard decision was made and I bought the 30" silverbacks. Then it was skinny, wides, skinny/wide combo. I live in Florida and do mostly swamp and mud riding I decided to go with all 30x11x14 wides, all the way around. I was concerned about the steering. But, by mistake the place I purchased them from instead of using the same 8x14 rim as rear they used the 6x14, which actually made the front tire not as wide. Its not as hard to steer as I thought it would be and with a 2" lift no rubbing at all. Night and day compared to the mudzillas. Just wanted to share some info. I will be getting the outlaw 2's next, possibly for the wifes KQ.


----------



## myst3ry

i got 29.5 skinnys all around , and buddy has identical machine with wide rear skinny front and he goes through way easier then myself ... 

i never realized how much of a difference it would make and i was amazed how diferent the wides were ...

good luck ... trial and error i suppose ...


----------



## Eastexasmudder

I ran skinny 30" mud lites and later traded the rears for wides and loved it, was amazed the difference it made!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah wider tires grab the sides of the ruts a lot easier & push you along. I ran 29.5x12's on all 4 and use to just walk through stuff like it was nothing. While others w/ skinnies had to work it.

But saying that, I'll add that there are conditions were skinny is better.


----------



## JPs300

IMO, the only time skinnies will out perform a wide is in "pit race" type situations with a lot of water and a moderate layer of silt on the bottom. You need the tires to drop quick, grab the hard bottom underneath and start pushing. 

Outside of that, wides win. You don't want to go looking for bottom in a mud pit, or you're not going to go very far.


----------



## fiarmin67

*28x10s or 27x11s*

Alrighty fellas im set on zillas, just torn with the skinny wide show down. I want 28's. Just wondering, 10's or 12's for the rear. Biggest concern is i dont want the rear to float to hard. I want the rear to stay in contact with the bottom. My other thought is 27x11s all the way around. I know polaris425 runs them and loves them. Anyone done the 28x10s all the way around and have opinion on them? Oh yeah, 12" IRS ITP type 4 wheels.


----------



## holladaymtm

I run 27x11x14 which are bout an inch taller than my buddies 28 inch outlaws but they are pretty good in the mud and i still have top end even though it feels extremely sketchy...It turns ok but i find myself wishing i had power steering after a long day of riding


----------



## Stimpy

28-9-14 all the way round mine. They were on the machine when I bought it, personally they don't fit my riding style or taste. They dig like crazy and my back doesn't float at all. Heck the front doesn't even float much.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## mossyoak54

Ok I have 12.50 rears and 10.50 fronts. I guess that means I have all wides lol?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425

No, that would be s/w combo.


----------



## jrpro130

I had 29 s/w combo...did GREAT! Then went to skinny 29's...did GREAT. I liked the all skinny way better in water, they do grab bottom a lot better in the water, they don't make you wheelie as much. In the mud it's apples to apples...same thing IMO.

Now for 31's I run s/w combo and it does great!


----------



## mossyoak54

Mine just wants to float too much in the back. Only complaint I'd have with it. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## 2010brute750

ok Ive read this whole thread and I need advice to push me into it im looking at backs but should I get 28 10 front and 12 rear or would 30 10 all around be better for almost the same price?? and with a 2 inch rdc lift would I have any ru issues with the 30's on a 2010 brute? any ideas would be great guys thanks! most of my holes have bottoms but I do ride swamps some too


----------



## filthyredneck

I prefer a skinny/wide combo. Skinnies on back just seem to dig down too much and not paddle enough. IMO I wouldn't run all skinnies unless I raced my bike because then you want it to cut straight to the bottom and pull.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jctgumby

For the swamps you would be better with the wide rears, if you are riding hard bottom either will be fine. And with the RDC lift you shouldn't have any rubbing issues.


----------



## 2010brute750

so would the 10 be considered skinnys they dont make a wider for the 12 wheel i dont beleive?


----------



## filthyredneck

Yes 10s are skinnies. Typically 12" wheels have 10/12s, and 14" wheels have 9.5/11s for tires

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## NMKawierider

filthyredneck said:


> Yes 10s are skinnies. Typically 12" wheels have 10/12s, and 14" wheels have 9.5/11s for tires
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


 
Yeah...I noticed that...why do you suppose that is Filthy?


----------



## 2010brute750

well for 12inch wheels in 30's 10 all around is the only option so I either run 28's or law 29.5's??


----------



## filthyredneck

Haha backs or laws....theres literally a whole thread on that. To me you just can't beat the original 29.5s.....when you consider performance, weight, and price.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

Outlaws>silverbacks
Allllll dayyy errrrr day, will never own a set of silver backs, personally I hate them but like he said Above it that's there's a big thread about it, it's kinda like a duramax vs cummins thing, never get settled it goes on forever and ever between the two


----------



## jrpro130

Laws baby!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------

